# Le nomination per gli Oscar del forum



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Previsti:

Oscar per l'innovazione;

Oscar per la tenerezza;

Oscar per la cocciutaggine.


La consegna dei premi entro la notte di Natale


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

E un premio S. Maria Goretti da assegnare a qualcuna delle Pie Donne non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Dimenticavo.....

I premi si comunicano solo alla fine


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E un premio S. Maria Goretti da assegnare a qualcuna delle Pie Donne non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


No, è una cosa seria !!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E un premio S. Maria Goretti da assegnare a qualcuna delle Pie Donne non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


effettivamente non potevi trovare una descrizione utente più azzeccata


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Posto le mie nomination:

Oscar per l'innovazione: 
*Brugola*

Oscar per la tenerezza: 
*Asudem*

Oscar per la cocciutaggine: devo postarne due, sono incerto.
*Persa e Unodinoi*

*Vi prego di non aggiungere altri Oscar per il sottoscritto, sarebbe scontato e banale ......*


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente non potevi trovare una descrizione utente più azzeccata


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Innovazione: Lineadombra

Tenerezza: Ninna

Cocciutaggine: sono in concorso, non posso votare


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Posto le mie nomination:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensavo fosse una cosa seria...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Oscar per l'innovazione: irresponsabile

Oscar per la tenerezza: Mirtilla

Oscar per la cocciutaggine: Asudem, brugola


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo fosse una cosa seria...


Lo è


----------



## Verena67 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Autonomination: Oscar per la Crotalaggine Inside


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E un premio S. Maria Goretti da assegnare a qualcuna delle Pie Donne non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Oscar per l'innovazione: irresponsabile
> 
> Oscar per la tenerezza: Mirtilla
> 
> Oscar per la cocciutaggine: Asudem, brugola


 
sono senza parole.....mai ricevuta una nomination!! 
Grazie grazie....


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Autonomination: Oscar per la Crotalaggine Inside


Ho detto che non si accettano nuovi Oscar in questo topic.

E poi, comunque, non ti starebbe addosso neanche un pò....


----------



## Verena67 (22 Dicembre 2008)

questa non l'ho capita....


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita....


Ecco.....


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

Innovazione: Minerva
Tenerezza donna: Soleluna, Ritina
Tenerezza uomo: Alesera, Tbt
Cocciutaggine: Unodinoi
Realismo (chiamiamolo così  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  : Verena, Persa, Grande, Fedi
Intervento più bello: Bruja
Acume e punzecchiamento: Marì
Simpatia donna: Brugoletta, Asu, Angelo
Simpatia uomo: Alce, Irry
Sincerità: Confù


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Innovazione: Minerva
> Tenerezza donna: *Soleluna*, Ritina
> Tenerezza uomo: Alesera, Tbt
> Cocciutaggine: Unodinoi
> ...


 
grazie


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Innovazione: Minerva
> Tenerezza donna: Soleluna, Ritina
> Tenerezza uomo: Alesera, Tbt
> Cocciutaggine: Unodinoi
> ...


Oscar x lo Svaccamento dei 3d: GIUSY


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Dicembre 2008)

Oscar per l'innovazione; *Uomogrezzo*

Oscar per la tenerezza; *Alce Veloce*

Oscar per la cocciutaggine. *Verena67*


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Dicembre 2008)

Oscar per l'innovazione; *non lo so
*
Oscar per la tenerezza; *Asu, Mirtilla, Giusy ed emmanuelle arsan a pari merito
*
Oscar per la cocciutaggine. *direi angelodelmale, ma anche io sono in concorso!*


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Oscar x lo Svaccamento dei 3d: GIUSY


Sai cos'è: effettivamente, apprezziamo la tua buona volontà, ma i tre oscar che di tua esclusiva iniziativa hai proposto stanno un po' strettini.
Certo non si possono fare mille oscar per ogni cagata, ma due otre in più ce li potevi mettere. Che le paghi tu le statuette?!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Oscar per l'innovazione; *Uomogrezzo*
> 
> Oscar per la tenerezza; *Alce Veloce*
> 
> *Oscar per la cocciutaggine. Verena67*


oh finalmente!


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Oscar per l'innovazione; *non lo so*
> 
> Oscar per la tenerezza; *Asu, Mirtilla, Giusy ed emmanuelle arsan a pari merito*
> 
> Oscar per la cocciutaggine. *direi angelodelmale, ma anche io sono in concorso!*


----------



## Verena67 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Denghiu' Giusy!


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Dicembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Oscar per l'innovazione; *non lo so*
> 
> Oscar per la tenerezza; *Asu, Mirtilla, Giusy ed emmanuelle arsan a pari merito*
> 
> Oscar per la cocciutaggine. *direi angelodelmale, ma anche io sono in concorso!*


 
grazie tesoro, e sono due..... se prendo l'oscar vi offro una delizia di natale.....

Alici sotto sale con panna montata e cigliegie alla mostarda!

(sole di sicuro apprezzerà.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> grazie tesoro, e sono due..... se prendo l'oscar vi offro una delizia di natale.....
> 
> Alici sotto sale con panna montata e cigliegie alla mostarda!
> 
> ...


non ho parole!!!x Natale mi avevi invitata x poter vedere il tuo albero, non x ste schifezze!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> oh finalmente!


Vere quando mi darai ragione ... non infierirò. Promesso!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Oscar per l'innovazione: irresponsabile
> 
> Oscar per la tenerezza: Mirtilla
> 
> Oscar per la cocciutaggine: Asudem, brugola





Giusy ha detto:


> Innovazione: Minerva
> Tenerezza donna: Soleluna, Ritina
> Tenerezza uomo: Alesera, Tbt
> Cocciutaggine: Unodinoi
> ...


però! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





due nomination in così breve tempo.......grazie!


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

Comunque è vero.... aggiungo una nomination a Giusy per la tenerezza.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Comunque è vero.... aggiungo una nomination a Giusy per la tenerezza.


Accetto e sorrido. Grazie.


----------



## tatitati (22 Dicembre 2008)

QUANTE LECCATE DI KIULO...


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> QUANTE LECCATE DI KIULO...


Ecco... questa non posso non coglierla al volo.

Aggiungo:

Oscar per le leccate di chiulo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ecco... questa non posso non coglierla al volo.
> 
> Aggiungo:
> 
> Oscar per le leccate di chiulo


 
quì vinco a mani basse!


----------



## tatitati (22 Dicembre 2008)

NON è PER ME


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quì vinco a mani basse!


Allora Oscar assegnato.

Nessuno può far meglio, visto quanto hai scritto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

è qui che si ritira il telegatto?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quì vinco a mani basse!





















Mi fai morire!


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quì vinco a mani basse!
















  mani ben in vista!


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> NON è PER ME


Ed io che volevo nominarti per la fantasia....


----------



## tatitati (22 Dicembre 2008)

O FANTASIA O STRONZAGGINE. FATE VOBIS


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

anch'io aggiungerei Giusy x la tenerezza


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anch'io aggiungerei Giusy x la tenerezza


VOGLIO LE ROYALTIES !!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Previsti:
> 
> Oscar per l'innovazione;
> 
> ...


Lineadombra
Insonne
Italia1


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> VOGLIO LE ROYALTIES !!!!!


 
non se ne parla nemmeno!


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non se ne parla nemmeno!


Parliamone invece.... ho proposte interessanti da fare.... vedrai che un accordo lo troviamo...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Oscar per l'innovazione; Brugola

Oscar per la tenerezza;mirtilla

Oscar per la cocciutaggine.nessuno

mancano un sacco di oscar.


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

ma che cavolo avrei innovato?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che cavolo avrei innovato?


un nuovo modo di concepire il forum e di rapportarcisi

poi che ne so...mi son beccata quello della tenerezza..vedi te..
forse perchè son malata, non trovo altre ragioni


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un nuovo modo di concepire il forum e di rapportarcisi
> 
> poi che ne so...mi son beccata quello della tenerezza..vedi te..
> forse perchè son malata, non trovo altre ragioni


 sei convalescente, *eri* malata


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un nuovo modo di concepire il forum e di rapportarcisi
> 
> poi che ne so...mi son beccata quello della tenerezza..vedi te..
> forse perchè son malata, non trovo altre ragioni


non ti ho votata x la tenerezza ma secondo me chi l'ha fatto ha pensato i tuoi post in cui ti hai messo a nudo il tuo animo in un momento difficile e le tue sensazioni + intime e personali


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei convalescente, *eri* malata


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei convalescente, *eri* malata


vero.


anche a te faccio tenerezza??


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non ti ho votata x la tenerezza ma secondo me chi l'ha fatto ha pensato i tuoi post in cui ti hai messo a nudo il tuo animo in un momento difficile e le tue sensazioni + intime e personali



è un modo come un altro per superare un momento difficile.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un modo come un altro per superare un momento difficile.


 
che passerà


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che passerà


speriamo...il programma per il prossimo futuro sono un miliardo di visite sgradevolissime


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> speriamo...il programma per il prossimo futuro sono un miliardo di visite sgradevolissime


 
che finiranno


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che finiranno


va bhè, non svacchiamo il tred


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bhè, non svacchiamo il tred


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

a differenza di molti, compresa la sottoscritta, non hai paura di mostrare le tue fragilità.
sei tenera ma in questo senso molto più lucida e forte della norma


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

c'è niente per me?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a differenza di molti, compresa la sottoscritta, non hai paura di mostrare le tue fragilità.
> sei tenera ma in questo senso molto più lucida e forte della norma


in realtà ne ho molta più paura di quanto sembri.
Grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è niente per me?


innovation e stop


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è niente per me?


 
pussa via racchia!!
ti ho già nominata x la cocciutaggine!


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> innovation e stop


persone in grado di cambiare il mondo


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è niente per me?


Io ti voterei per la simpatia.

Ma come funziona la votazione? Non ho capito....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è niente per me?


dolcetto?


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

tanto io ho preso il telegatto come utente più disponibile al dialogo nel confessionale


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto io ho preso il telegatto come utente più disponibile al dialogo nel confessionale


ma se l'hanno assegnato a me!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

e pure il donatello per "donna disinibita oggi e micetta domani"


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

io mi candido come utente più ganza del forum


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pure il donatello per "donna disinibita oggi e micetta domani"


io per micetta ieri e pelle di leone oggi


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

*lekkakiappe*



Brugola ha detto:


> io mi candido come utente più ganza del forum


e io ti voto


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Chi si candida per Miss. Maglietta bagnata?


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Chi si candida per Miss. Maglietta bagnata?


 al massimo umida


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Chi si candida per Miss. Maglietta bagnata?


va bene anche pedalino bagnato?


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bene anche pedalino bagnato?


 volendo stenderli tutti
sì


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> al massimo umida


 
Miss. Umida mi piace di molto (mi candido per la giuria di miss. Umida).


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> volendo stenderli tutti
> sì


non so, forse è il caso di darvi qualche chance....


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bene anche pedalino bagnato?


 
Posso transare su Collant Smagliato......


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Posso transare su Collant Smagliato......



anatema...piuttosto la morte...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anatema...piuttosto la morte...


 
Neanche Smagliato ad Arte?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Neanche Smagliato ad Arte?


se è un pedalino artistico sì


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Neanche Smagliato ad Arte?


quindi con unghia sbeccata?


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

"Io mi candido" vuol dire che mi prendo la "candida"?
Mi ritiro!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> "Io mi candido" vuol dire che mi prendo la "candida"?
> Mi ritiro!


 
La candida...maddai......


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi con unghia sbeccata?


 
Brugola bella, il collant smagliato ad arte ha il suo perchè......


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Brugola bella, il collant smagliato ad arte ha il suo perchè......


io odio le calze smagliate


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io odio le calze smagliate


piuttosto le mutande!!


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> piuttosto le mutande!!

















la mutanda.
questa sconosciuta


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> piuttosto le mutande!!


ma sciocchine...avete già le gambe con le smagliature!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io odio le calze smagliate


 
Adoro quelle..... lacerate..... voilà.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sciocchine...avete già legambe con le smagliature!



ti sbagli, in compenso ho un rombo cucito nella coscia che fa pendent con la brugola...

più à la page di così


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la mutanda.
> questa sconosciuta


 
La locanda dell'allegra mutanda, film neorealista sulla penuria di mutande nel secondo dopoguerra.


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sbagli, in compenso ho un rombo cucito nella coscia che fa pendent con la brugola...
> 
> più à la page di così

















vuoi che te lo firmi?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sciocchine...avete già le gambe con le smagliature!


 
Non amo le smagliature sulla pelle, mi sanno di decotto.....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi che te lo firmi?


è già di marca....mi spiace. Se me lo dicevi prima...


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è già di marca....mi spiace. Se me lo dicevi prima...


ci faccio solo una croce.  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















mi faccio scompisciare da sola


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Adoro quelle..... lacerate..... voilà.


Io non le sopporto: le strapperei via a morsi !


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

C'è qualcuna on line che ha voglia di farsi lacerare i collant? Poi la voto per la nomination, giurin-giuretto.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci faccio solo una croce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccecredo


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sciocchine...avete già le gambe con le smagliature!


Ma hai studiato per diventare così perfida o è una dote naturale?!!!!


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccecredo


potreste cancellare tutti gli altri interventi e lasciare solo i miei?


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> potreste cancellare tutti gli altri interventi e lasciare solo i miei?


 per te miss italia finisce
duole dirlo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> C'è qualcuna on line che ha voglia di farsi lacerare i collant? Poi la voto per la nomination, giurin-giuretto.


io!


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te miss italia finisce
> duole dirlo


io me lo posso permettere


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io!


Fempve il folito fvocione!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> C'è qualcuna on line che ha voglia di farsi lacerare i collant? Poi la voto per la nomination, giurin-giuretto.


va bene anche un vecchio lenzuolo per farne degli stracci?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te miss italia finisce
> duole dirlo



miss.....al massimo attempatella


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bene anche un vecchio lenzuolo per farne degli stracci?


 
Mannò! Mi togliete tutta la poesia del fetish.....


----------



## brugola (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mannò! Mi togliete tutta la poesia del fetish.....


alla befana ti regaliamo uno stock di collant smagliate e usate almeno 3 gg


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Mannò! Mi togliete tutta la poesia del fetish.....


univo l'utile al dilettevole...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> alla befana ti regaliamo uno stock di collant smagliate e usate almeno 3 gg


 
Le accetto solo se c'è qualcuno dentro.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> univo l'utile al dilettevole...


non ci sono più le mezze stagioni......


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> univo l'utile al dilettevole...


La fregature è che madre natura ha unito l'*utero* al dilettevole.
E da li son nati di quei casiiiiiiiini!


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Le accetto solo se c'è qualcuno dentro.


Irry, in arte Jolanda, si è dato per disponibile......


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Ragazzi, che ne dite di recuperare il 3d?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragazzi, che ne dite di recuperare il 3d?


 
Alce su, fai un riassuntino delle nomination!


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un nuovo modo di concepire il forum e di rapportarcisi
> 
> poi che ne so...mi son beccata quello della tenerezza..vedi te..
> forse perchè son malata, non trovo altre ragioni





Minerva ha detto:


> sei convalescente, *eri* malata



Meglio ancora:

*Stai *convalescente e *stavi *malata.

In italiano non suona bene ma chissenefrega.


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Alce su, fai un riassuntino delle nomination!


Purtroppo non ho tempo, devo andare a prendere il mio "rospo" dalla suocera.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Dicembre 2008)

ho vinto qualche cosa?


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Dicembre 2008)

...e gli oscar per i cloni??????
Air


----------



## Old Lineadombra (22 Dicembre 2008)

Dò la nomination a chi mi concede un pompetto


----------



## Old matilde (22 Dicembre 2008)

Oscar per l'innovazione;Linea

Oscar per la tenerezza;Zyp

Oscar per la cocciutaggine.Verena






...oscar per la miglior lasagna....


----------



## Old matilde (22 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Dò la nomination a chi mi concede un pompetto



antistress:
http://www.danpat.fi/janne/flash/kuplamuovi.swf


----------



## Kid (23 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Previsti:
> 
> Oscar per l'innovazione;
> 
> ...



Come volevasi dimostrare, in questo forum c'è una cupola che comanda tutto e tutti. Lo dimostra il fatto che nessuno mi ha votato per l'oscar della cocciutaggine, premio che dovrei vincere a man basse! Chi ha rotto le palle sulle stesse cose più di me quest'anno?


----------



## Old matilde (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, in questo forum c'è una cupola che comanda tutto e tutti. Lo dimostra il fatto che nessuno mi ha votato per l'oscar della cocciutaggine, premio che dovrei vincere a man basse! Chi ha rotto le palle sulle stesse cose più di me quest'anno?


oscar ai recidivi impuniti


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, in questo forum c'è una cupola che comanda tutto e tutti. Lo dimostra il fatto che nessuno mi ha votato per l'oscar della cocciutaggine, premio che dovrei vincere a man basse! Chi ha rotto le palle sulle stesse cose più di me quest'anno?



Non sei cocciuto, stai lottando.


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Dicembre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Dò la nomination a chi mi concede un pompetto



Per quest'anno, passo.


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Dicembre 2008)

Pare che gli unici due certi siano, per ora, Linead'ombra e Giusy. Poi un sacco di ex-aequo.... Però troppo scarsi i votanti. Mi sa che quest'anno l'Oscar non si assegna...


----------



## Cat (24 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Previsti:
> 
> Oscar per l'innovazione;
> jesus
> ...


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Dicembre 2008)

alfonso ha detto:


> Jesus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Previsti:
> ...


----------



## Cat (24 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> alfonso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie degli auguri, cara, non ti ho dimenticata.....
> ...


----------

